# Anybody lowered and running VW Huffs on their A6



## Johnny Venomous (Feb 25, 2009)

*Anybody lowered and running VW Huffs on their A6 (C5)*

Any body ever try running 19" VW Huffs on an A6? Would they work? I'm thinking about trying them on my 01 A6 4.2 Quattro. Anybody have suggestions on offsets and spacers etc.? I also want to lower the car, How low should I go without rubbing issues running 19's. My car is the widebody 4.2.
Any pics would help a lot in my decisions.
Thanks 


_Modified by Johnny Venomous at 2:07 PM 2-26-2009_


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Anybody lowered and running VW Huffs on their A6 (Johnny Venomous)*

19 inch Huffs? Never seen a pair in 19". Possibly reps, but I haven't seen any of those either.
Oddly enough I brought up the idea of a wheel trade with my friend who has Huffs on his MK5 if even for long enough for a few pictures.


----------



## Johnny Venomous (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: Anybody lowered and running VW Huffs on their A6 (EK20)*

Yes they are reps. I think they would look sweet, I haven't seen them on a Widebody or any other A6 yet though.


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Anybody lowered and running VW Huffs on their A6 (Johnny Venomous)*

Not a C5 but close, a B5 with 19" huff reps. Hopefully thepirate will not mind me whoreing out his old shoes.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Anybody lowered and running VW Huffs on their A6 (Snowhere)*

Not too bad. 19's are a little too big for B5s though.


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

dont think they would look good on an a6


----------



## audiv842 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: (Veki)*

i second that.


----------



## Johnny Venomous (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (audiv842)*

I think I like em. Would problably look better on a silver widebody car like I have. Would have to space them out to the fender edges though.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

I promise to get pictures if I can get my buddy to do the temporary trade. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16v lover (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (EK20)*

please do i was thinking of getting a set myself but dident know how they would look, lol im finding it very hard to find a set of wheels that look good on the avant because of the colour being champagne.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

god i hate those wheels, even more so on cars other than GTi's


----------

